# Αγγελίες > [Ζητούνται] >  >  MNHMH PC

## aris52

Παιδια ψαχνω παλιες μνημες 2 των 256 η 2 των 512 mb για μια επισκευη  σε ενα [κοινωνικο] χαρισμενο pc :Sad:  συγκεκριμενα τετοιου τυπου αγορά-μνήμης-ram-ραμ-14.png

----------

